# ROF Featherstone, Stafford, May 2013



## ZerO81 (Jul 9, 2013)

*
ROF Featherstone, Stafford

History




Royal Ordnance Factory Featherstone was filling factory No.17, covering just over 64 hectares, the factory used to specialise in filling various munitions, including, Bombs, Shells, Smoke and Cartridges.

It served a major role in WWII but since then has remained derelict, at some point BAE Systems took over the site and kept the majority of the buildings but sold off 13 hectares to HMP Service who have now constructed a prison on the remains of certain parts of the site.

At present the remaining site is up for disposal and planning permission has been sought to transform the site into a housing estate.​

Click to expand...


Having seen a few reports from here, but not really knowing what was left on the site with a lot of talk of demolition, prisons and the like, we called into the site on the way back from another explore, it was quite late in the day and we soon realised it was far too big to start wandering round at that time, With it being a long weekend, we decided to return the next day.

Roll on the next day and we spent a good 5 or so hours casually wandering around the site, I think its probably the biggest place I have visited so far (aside from Prypyat), so I can only imagine just how big it was before the prison took away a good part of the land.

We saw no one for most of the day, until we had been there about 4 or so hours, as we were coming out of one of the buildings, we bumped into a couple of the prison guards from the prison next door, they had seen that our car had been parked near by for several hours and they had come to see if we had hung ourselves there (must be quite the site for it if that was their first thought), when they found us alive and well they wished us well and headed off back to their job.

Very trashed, but some interesting graffiti to be seen here.

[1]






[2]





[3]





[4]





[5] & [6]








[7]





[8] & [9]








[10]





[11] & [12]








[13]





[14]





[15]





[16] & [17]








Full Gallery HERE
*​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome shots as per dude! Nice to see what's left, I had heard the site was completely flattened, clearly not lol!


----------



## krela (Jul 10, 2013)

Would quite like to go here myself, nice shots!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice photos.


----------



## Harry (Jul 10, 2013)

krela said:


> Would quite like to go here myself, nice shots!



... seconded!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 10, 2013)

Crackin' shots mate !! Just the right amount of HDR as well !! Well done !!


----------



## Big Bill (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been past here lots of times, must stop sometime and have a good look around myself


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cracking shots & great graffiti.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cheers people


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 10, 2013)

*Bostin pics mate... *


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 13, 2013)

nice one matey ...was a good day was this


----------

